# 2K8 User Name Mapping / NIS



## dadams982 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey there, new to the forum... actually new to any support forum and looking forward to you all's thoughts, and hopefully I can help as well.

Anyway. here is my dilemma.

I have a mixed environment, and I am trying to make things much more manageable and seen 2K8 can emulate a NIS environment. Right now each *NIX server has its own PASSWD file, and it makes it a pain when new people are hired or fired.

So I want a two part thing... I have a NFS SAN, and need my XP clients to talk to it... soooo... I installed Services for Unix 3.5, and wanted to used AD to do the name mapping, so I enabled the Server for NIS, but name maps aren't showing up when I click the display users on SFU... I get the error "Unable to access User Name Mapping Server. No maps could be obtained". I installed the identity management piece of AD, so am lost to why it is not talking, unless that portion just does not populate.

Next I want to make my *NIX servers look at AD for authentication, and found the NIS portion of it, but am a bit in the dark on if I am doing it right. I setup the one of my DCs as the MASTER NIS, and the other as the slave. Now how do I make my *NIX servers become part of that NIS environment and use AD to authenticate? I am running SLES 9.3... if that helps.

So much to wrap my head around.


----------

